# Extend your TUG membership for free!



## TUGBrian

Just adding another way to extend your membership for free here (and help make TUG better in the process).

You can already get free extensions if you refer other members, or write reviews...now you can extend your membership for free yet another way!

What I would like, is for you to use your favorite search engine (google preferred, but the more the merrier) and search for a timeshare resort of your choice.

In doing so I would like to know the following:

1. what is the search term you used (this will likely be the resort name itself, but be creative sometimes)

2. what position was the first TUG link in the search results (and what the link was)

3. if the first TUG link was NOT the resort review page, please let me know what position the TUG review page for that resort was.

4. while you are on the resort review page itself for that resort, please let me know if the default picture is missing/old/terrible/etc.  and if the resort review page is missing any important information about the resort itself.

Each one of these completed will earn you a 2month extension on your membership.

Help make the TUG community better, and remain a member forever for free!

results are welcome in this thread, or you can email them to me at TUG@TUG2.NET


----------



## rapmarks

_googled Burlinton Bay Lakehomes @superior shores and never saw the TUG page, did only the first three pages of the google sites. no reviewws on TUG and no information, including no phone number, anywhere.  i filfled out the contact us sheet and it results in an endless loop._

credit given -B


----------



## Bernie8245

I googled Harbor Ridge Resort and the first TUG link was ninth and was a last minute rental for June 11th-18th for $700. I did not see the TUG resort review page. (I searched through 8 pages)
Bernie

credit given - B


----------



## TrojanRickus

*SDO search on google*

1. Sheraton Desert Oasis
2.I used google to search
3.  Tug page did not come out until Page 4 of the search.  This was the link: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106980
The page was not the resort review.  I found other pages from tug but never the review page


----------



## puppymommo

*Wyndham Canterbury*

I counted 30 links and did not find TUG at all.


----------



## puppymommo

*Wyndham Ocean Walk*

I googled Wyndham Ocean Walk

The first TUG link was rentals wanted/last minute rental on page 5.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147438

I went to page 8 without another TUG reference.  How far do you want us to go out?

credit given - B


----------



## TUGBrian

no need to kill yourself looking =)  im sure 8 pages is plenty.


----------



## TUGBrian

also, please try adding the word "ratings" and or "reviews" to the end of the resort name when searching...also let me know if that changes the results.


----------



## rhonda

Google search for "worldmark leavenworth":
First TUG link appeared at the top of page 7 of the results; Link pointed to: http://www.tug2.net/advice/worldmark.htm
No other TUG links on that 7th page of results (never saw a link to reviews/ratings)

Google search for "worldmark leavenworth reviews":
First TUG link appears near the bottom of the 3rd page of results; link points to: http://www.tug2.net/advice/worldmark.htm
Continued looking for a link to TUG reviews through Google results page 8.  Nada

Google search for "worldmark leavenworth ratings":
First TUG link appears on page 5 of Google results, mid-page; link points to: http://www.tug2.net/advice/worldmark.htm
No additional references to TUG through Google Results page 8.

credit given - B


----------



## rhonda

Google search for "grand pacific palisades review"
First link _referencing_ TUG link appears on page 10; link does NOT point to TUG ... but to: http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/california-timeshares/476-grand-pacific-palisades.html


----------



## TUGBrian

thank you, this is all fantastic info.

note to complete the task to earn the credit, step 4 is required (ie visit the page and provide comments/updates/etc to the content as applicable)

This is going to work out nicely.


----------



## rhonda

TUGBrian said:


> note to complete the task to earn the credit, step 4 is required (ie visit the page and provide comments/updates/etc to the content as applicable)


But none of mine are finding the review page ... ?? I even tried adding a long string of search words to tickle that resort page ... but it isn't turning up.


----------



## TUGBrian

I get it on page one when typing in "resortname TUG reviews".

I have to increase the content on the review pages thats publicly available to improve the organic search results.


----------



## rhonda

Google search for "timeshare warner springs ranch review":
First TUG link was #7 on first page; link pointed to: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89916
Results page 2 included a paid ad to: http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...url=http://www.tug2.net/newslettersignup.html
Page 3:  Ah, ha -- we may be getting somewhere!  A link to the TUG Review Resort list: http://www.tug2.net/resortlist.html .  I followed the link to attempt to reach the review page but found that the resortlist.html is a text file w/out hyperlinks.
Page 3 also included a link to a rather old conversation: http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum24/HTML/000640.html
Page 4 started with another TUG ad: http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...0Qw4Hg&adurl=http://www.tug2.net/landing.html
Page 5 included a link to the Past Sales database: http://timeshare-users-group.com/tugdb/sales.data.txt

credit given - B


----------



## rhonda

TUGBrian said:


> I get it on page one when typing in "resortname TUG reviews".


Google search of "warner springs ranch TUG reviews" turns up reviews from TripAdvisor, Yelp & Expedia each on first page ... but not TUG.  I looked several pages deep ... still no TUG review page.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Googled Val Chatelle, 1st page, 7th down, which linked to this thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140415


----------



## Sandi Bo

*Searching for Bonnet Creek*

Here's what I did for Bonnet Creek. 
Using Google (not clearing my cache and subsequently clearing my cache): 

Searched for Bonnet Creek Disney Orlando 
Over 10 pages and 100+ results, and no TUG 

Changed search to Bonnet Creek Disney Orlando timeshare rental 
Still no TUG results in first 10 pages / 100+ results 

Changed search to Bonnet Creek Disney Orlando timeshare rental TUG 
And TUGBBS entries are the 4th results returned  (this  is also why I cleared my 
cache, I could see old cached results orig in this search).  After clearing 
cahce, TUG is 4th  with only valid links 
It returns a ton of TUGBBS entries (all TUGBBS entries); not seeing any resort 
review 

Searched for Bonnet Creek Resort Reviews 
No TUG results in first 10 pages / 100+ results 

Searched for Bonnet Creek Resort Reviews TUG 
1st result in search, tons of TUGBBS.  1st of the TUGBBS is: 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146007 

Still not getting, what I think you wanted (the tug2 review site)? 
So, searched for Wyndham Bonnet Creek Reviews 
Page 5, about #55 is a tugbbs result 
(http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138556) 
That’s the only tug result in first 10 pages 

Lastly, search for Wyndham Bonnet Creek Reviews tug2 
Again the tugbbs came up first, with discussion forum entries, 
On the 4th page, about number 45, I got the resort list, but that still doesn’t 
get me the actual reviews:  http://www.tug2.net/resortlist.html

credit given - B


----------



## rickandcindy23

Sheraton Broadway Plantation, top of the sixth page, with a link to http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80042, which is a discussion about SBP and how it trades into RCI.  The thread is from 2008. 
Added in the word review, so "Sheraton Broadway Plantation review," and came up with no links to TUG at all.


----------



## taffy19

Googled "Laguna Surf Timeshare" with Google and found TUG mentioned on page 4.  Didn't know what to do further.  It was an old post of October 2006.

Will try with other wording but have to read instructions again.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Marriott's Cypress Harbour.  Fifth page toward the bottom, which the following link to a 2007 thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55890

Added in the word reviews and came up with the link to the actual TUG review page.  This showed up at the top of page six of the Google search:
http://tug2.com/rnr/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=8259db60-9234-4585-90d7-5e8d6b4c9cbd


----------



## taffy19

Used google for Laguna Surf reviews but saw nothing and stopped at page 8.

The link of my other post on page 4 was this:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34104


----------



## unavailable55

1)  las brisas de santa fe
2)  page 9 www.tugbbs.com › TUG BBS Home › Resort Regions › US - Western
3)  after page 20 I gave up on this project


----------



## Sandi Bo

*Wyndham Bentley Brook*

Searched for Bentley Brook resort review

2 Tugbbs entries and a classied  (no resort reviews) in 1st 10 pages of results
(top of) page 6: http://www.tugbbs.com/formums/showthread.php?t=92944
(bottom of) page 8: http://www.tug1.tugbbs1/Forum10/HTML/004904.html
(middle of) page 10: http://www.tug1.org/tugads/0-3posted2.html

added tug to search (bentley brook resort review tug), much better results on 1st page from tug, 
tugbbs, tug1.org classifieds, 3 non tug, www.tug1.net, www.tug2.net/resortlist.html (not useful, just the list, no links), old tug bbs entry (69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=50627, another similar (ip address), and last on page 1 is:

tug2.com/rnr/tabresortdescription.aspx?resortDescription.aspx?resortGUID=47d2cfb3.......

get the message that it's a members only feature, logged in:

Caveate:  Have not stayed here, but relatives have and info is consistent with what I'm hearing from them

Resort Images:   Look good to me, up-to-date, rooms, ski slopes, summer and winter shots

Resort Description:  Short, but correct (acceptable)

One good recent, review.  But it's a good one, very accurate, and informative

credit given - B


----------



## taffy19

Used Google again for Buganvilias timeshare reviews and found TUG on page 2 with:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57783


----------



## taffy19

Used Google again for Maui Sunset reviews and ratings and landed on TUG, see here:

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=02134409-b703-414b-92c9-4b4496f6136c

I didn't try the Marriott because TUG should be #1 on the first page!  The TUG board is very active and informative.


----------



## taffy19

*Couldn't resist!*

Here are the Google results with "marriott trust points progam".  

http://www.google.com/m/search?q=ma...f=&his=&maction=&csll=&action=&ltoken=4fb38de

PS.  I was surprised not to find TUG on the first page so searched again with "Marriott Destination Club" and we landed on the second page.  Maybe by resort name do we do better.  This is hard with no computer so I give up.

http://www.google.com/m/search?q=marriott+destination+club&start=10&sa=N


----------



## Catira

My search: Grand Mayan Riviera Maya reviews

Link on page 4: http://www.google.com/search?q=gran...gc.r_pw.&fp=a34f7f1872f21971&biw=1024&bih=558


----------



## Catira

Searched: Wyndham La Cascada

Link 1st page http://www.google.com/search?q=Wynd...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## DaveNV

1.  I searched Google with "Kauai Beach Villas Timeshare."  

2.  Not counting the paid ads at the top of each results page, TUGBBS.COM finally showed up at position number 21, the first entry on the 3rd page. There were a LOT of PCCs ahead of TUG, including Holiday Group, which was out of business, last I knew.  The link returned was this thread:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147800

This ancient thread was next:  http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum14/HTML/003766.html

3.  The review page showed up in 6th position on Page 8.  So that means the 86th entry?  http://tug2.com/rnr/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=6fe5018b-720c-4149-92e2-1e74cf286302

4.  The info is pretty accurate.  It doesn't mention the remodeled pool, the reciprocal swimming pool vs. tennis court use arrangement with the hotel next door, or that units are being renovated.  The picture is okay, but a newer, nicer image might help a bit.

Dave

credit given - B


----------



## glypnirsgirl

*Took longer than I thought ...*

Used “Marriott Manor Club Review. This showed on page 3 near the top:
www.tugbbs.com › ... › Marriott Resort System

What is interesting is this is direct to a review, but not in the review section. It is just one of the forums. So when I go to the link no pictures showed.

Continued through the pages and this is the next TUG link:
http://www.tug2.net/resortlist.html
Page 5, 6th entry. Still not the review section. So I continued.

On page 9, this appeared
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1076671

then this
http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum19/HTML/005783.html
(An oldie but a goodie - it is from TUG1!)

On page 12, there was this link:
http://www.timeshare-users-group.com/exchgL-Z.html

On page 13:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37135

Continuing (I am determined to find the resort review link), on page 19, there was this link:
http://timeshare-users-group.com/tugdb/sales.data.txt

Page 23
http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum19/HTML/005617.html

Also page 23:
http://www.tug1.org/tugads/0-3dprice2.html

On page 26 SUCCESS! http://tug2.com/rnr/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=15
The pictures are still accurate and the resort review was from February, 2011.

elaine

PS, went back and changed search to Manor Club rating and the first link showed up on page 2 instead of 3

credit given - B


----------



## glypnirsgirl

Being a glutton for punishment, I thought that I would try again. This time using
‘Wyndham La Belle Maison reviews” - this showed up on page 8:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=810512

So I decided to refine the search, to “La belle maison timeshare review”
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=810512

This link showed up as if it were a sponsored ad right at the top! Very first link! But not to the review page, so I continued looking.


This showed up on page 3:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91473


On page 5:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75676

On page 9:
http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=73120

also on page 9, this
http://tug2.com/rnr/TabResortClassifieds.aspx?Tab=C&ResortGUID=b14d821e-04d2-497b-a070-e40f915652e8

Which took me to the resort section, but due to the link for an ad, not for a review. Still, I was in the right spot and with only changing the tab to “review,” I was there. The review is from April, 2011. No pictures.

elaine

credit given - B


----------



## glypnirsgirl

*Now I am on a roll*

So, learning from my mistakes, I decided to go search for Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch Reviews. And when nothing turned up in the first 3 pages, I modified it to Wild Oak Ranch timeshare reviews. This is the first hit that I got for TUG http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90309
It showed up on page 2. But no preferred placement like there had been for Belle Maison.

Just a few entries further down on page 2, http://tug2.com/rnr/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=fe122a96-f091-46c7-b529-dd55f3820d5b

It took me directly to the timeshare reviews. And there were two pictures that worked, and several that did not upload correctly.

elaine


----------



## TUGBrian

wonderful, keep it up...this is perfect.

(note ill be a bit behind on the membership additions, i didnt expect such a large response so quickly...but this thread will remain and you will get the credit earned!)


----------



## slip

*Seached "pono Kai Review"*

The first TUG link was on page 5 the 9th one on that page.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNF2-OlkkWTwaaVqz_aE82rQCtH3sw&cad=rja

The TUG review showed up on page 19 the 9th one on that page.
The review picture and information were fine.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNHZR_eoOwkY0u_SK2z6zE7S40zBBw&cad=rja

Hope this helps.

credit given - B


----------



## TrojanRickus

*Sheraton Desert Oasis Review*

4.  The picture is the original from the floor plans.  I have seen better ones from starwood websites.  Everything else looks good.


----------



## 1songbird

I searched Wyndham Fairfield Glade timeshare on Yahoo.  Tugbbs.com came up on the 10th page.  The first item that came up was sellmytimesharenow.


----------



## skj62

*club regina puerto vallarta*

Google search term: Club Regina Puerto Vallarta
First TUG Link:  Page 4..  36th Link
Link:Rvc's Club Regina Puerto Vallarta - Timeshare Users Group Online ...10 posts - 6 authors - Last post: Jan 25, 2007
We'll be going to RVC'S CLUB REGINA PUERTO VALLARTA at the Westin this Saturday. It's our first time in Puerto Vallarta, so any tips about ...
www.tugbbs.com › ... › Resort Regions › Mexico -

There was no link to the resort review page in the first 20 pages listed by Google


----------



## myoakley

Searched with GOOGLE

MARRIOTT KAUAI BEACH CLUB:  The first  TUG link came up on page 1.  It was to a BBS posting from Dec. 12, 2008 asking about a special assessment.  The first TUG link to Resorts Ratings and Reviews appeared on page 3.  The picture showing the pool facing the resort was OK, but not the best.  A better picture would be the pool or the resort facing the ocean since it is right on the beach.

MARRIOTT KAUAI BEACH CLUB REVIEWS:  The first TUG link appeared on page 1.
It was to the Resorts Ratings and Reviews - same picture, same comment.

I just did another search about an hour after the first.  Now the first TUG link under MARRIOTT KAUAI BEACH CLUB appears on page 3, the 4th link down.  It is to the BBS post.  Still on page 3, 4 links down, is the TUG link to reviews.

For MARRIOTT KAUAI BEACH CLUB REVIEWS, the first TUG link is now on page 3 also.


----------



## Marcia3641

*Wyndham Oceanside Pier*

1. Wyndham Oceanside Pier Resort Reviews

2. Page 8, 10th link, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105392

3. It was a person asking for a review of the resort from August 2009

I went through 17pages and the TUG review page never showed up.


----------



## sb2313

*Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas*

1. Westin Kaanapali ocean resort villas
2.first link is the bottom of page 6, a thread about room requests(which the resort does not even accept anymore).this thread does get bumped to the first page if you search Westin Ka'anapoli ocean resort villas instead.
3.the review page did not come up in 15+ pages of google search results and it did not come up for over 15 pages after i added the word review to the search.
4. the review page needs to have the map updated, there are several under the starwood sticky that are much more up to date as that map appears to be very early on in the resorts history.  Hope this helps!


----------



## tombo

1. Escapes to Orange Beach

2. Google search position 27 and is a TUG BBS discussion

3. TUG review went to 100 and didn't find a review

4. Didn't find review, so can't rate picture or ratings for this resort


----------



## tombo

1.Gatlinburg Town Square

2. Google search position 30 discussion about the resort in the BBS

3. Went through 10 pages using review in the search and the TUG resort review never came up.


----------



## Carol

Google Searched for:

1.Carlsbad Inn Resort Tug Review

2. It was the first link http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24516

3. The information is from the BBS May 2006

4. Information is dated and no photo


----------



## wgaldred

1+2, I searched for 'Garden Lago review' in google, no TUG links within first 10 pages.  I searched for 'Garden Lago tug review' and these links appeared on the first page (4th and 5th choices)
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102189
http://www.tug2.net/resortlist.html

3. I searched 10 pages and could not find a link to the tug review page.

4. This resort is now a Gold Crown, it should be under 'Spain - Balearic Islands' and not 'Spain', the link to RCI does not work and the pictures are very old now.


----------



## eal

I checked for Poste Montane in Beaver Creek and looked at 7 pages - there was no reference to TUG.  I thought there would at least be a reference to the TUG reviews?


----------



## Ann in CA

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club*

Searched with Google for Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club review.   Found TUG link to Resort Review page, "tug2.com/rnr/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&ResortGUID... - Cached" on top of page 6.  

First link on FIRST page was to Marriott.com, second to Tripadvisor


----------



## Bwolf

Searched with Google Advanced.

Sanibel Beach Club

then

Sanibel Beach Club

Reviews

Nothing thru 8 pages of each.  The order of results did change.

then

Reviews

Sanibel Beach Club

Ratings

Tug appeared on page 7.  The link took me to the Timeshare Resort Ratings and Reviews page, not to the Sanibel Beach Club page.  I did go to the page (after signing-in).  The picture is ok.


----------



## kagnew64

*Extend TUG membership*

On Yahoo tried Club Regina Puerto Vallarta-12 pages nothing
tried Raintree Vacation Club Puerto Vallarta and found Villa Vera entry on page 9
added word Review to search and found TUG2 on page 9


----------



## RumpleMom

*Island Links HHI*

I searched for Island Links Resort HHI reviews.

I saw on page 4 tug2.com.


----------



## Arb

1. what is the search term you used 
*"Shoreline towers" gulf shores alabama*

2. what position was the first TUG link in the search results
*Looked thru 44 llinks without seeing a TUG link*


3. if the first TUG link was NOT the resort review page, please let me know what position the TUG review page for that resort was.
*n/a*

4. while you are on the resort review page itself for that resort, please let me know if the default picture is missing/old/terrible/etc. and if the resort review page is missing any important information about the resort itself.
*n/a*

Carole Arbush


----------



## valenta

*Google Search*

I used two different search terms with dramatically different results.
a. grand vista orlando marriott vacation club
b. grand vista orlando

a. For the first search I went through 17 pages and did not see a TUG link
b. For the second search the link appeared on the second page in position 12

I think the 5th image is a much better representation of the resort.  The default image does not give it justice.


----------



## strick

*Marriott's Canyon Villas*

1. Google:  Marriott's Canyon Villas reviews

2. First TUG link was page 5 and not the review.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66873

3. TUG review page was found next on page 7 (#76)

4. resort review page:  looks accurate.  The main picture shows an interior shot of the dining room.  I prefer to see exterior shots for the main pictures.  The photos page has 10 photos.


----------



## doctoretty

*Search Information*

I googled Sedona Summit Resort.  The first TUG link appeared on p. 12 in position #79. The link was  the longest link I have ever seen!  It was 
tug1.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=439dc181-c05b-4300-8b39-7f524efe9ea7 
There was a description of the resort and photo images.


----------



## msalanea

*TUG search*

1.  Google Search terms:  Williamsburg Plantation Resort

2.  First TUG link on page 8 and not a review, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143983

3.  TUG review not found on first 25 pages, I gave up after that.  After adding the word 'review', the TUG review shows up on page 7, http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=5524d27b-9ea1-4388-ac7f-8d1cd95f87d0

4.  The only image available to non -TUG users is the front entrance, which is fine.


----------



## meme020

*Google Search*

* Google Search for:  
1. Marriott’s Frenchman’s Cove reviews *

2. It was at the top of page 2 http://tug2.com/rnr/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=1d90573a-eff2-42bc-9641-c52a9a6cf44f

3. Link goes to Resort Description.   Resort Reviews are current.  Description is accurate.

4. No resort images.  Default picture missing.

*Google Search for:  
1. Marriott’s Frenchman’s Cove   *
2. It was in the middle of page 7  (same link as above)


----------



## falmouth3

*Polynesian Isles Resort*

Searched on the resort's name.  Tug showed up on the second page (#16).  It was a review from 2006, with the most recent response from 2007.  But it was not on the TUG review page.  I looked until page 8 on Google.  No more TUG mentions.

Adding "review" to the search string did not help.  Tug did not show up at all in the first 8 pages.


----------



## falmouth3

*Villas de Santa Fe*

google search "Villas de Santa Fe review"  TUG did not show up in the first 5 pages, although timeshareforums.com did show up 3 times in those 5 pages.


----------



## falmouth3

*Villas of Sedona*

searched Google with "Villas of Sedona review"

No mention of Tug in the first 5 pages.  Timeshareforums showed up on page 4.


----------



## Love2Cruise

google searched "Wyndham Grand Desert reviews"

first TUG link was on page 8

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125822

I did not see a tug review link in the first 8 pages


----------



## janej

1. what is the search term you used (this will likely be the resort name itself, but be creative sometimes)
ocean beach club

2. what position was the first TUG link in the search results (and what the link was)
Page 5, Ocean Beach Club - going downhill? - Timeshare Users Group Online ...
1 post - 1 author
Old April 19, 2011, 07:16 AM. gjhardt. TUG Member. BBS Reg. Date: Jun 6, 05. Posts: 138. Ocean Beach Club - going downhill? ...
www.tugbbs.com › TUG BBS Home › Resort Regions › US - Eastern


3. if the first TUG link was NOT the resort review page, please let me know what position the TUG review page for that resort was.
not showing up in the first 10 pages

4. while you are on the resort review page itself for that resort, please let me know if the default picture is missing/old/terrible/etc. and if the resort review page is missing any important information about the resort itself.
did not find anything wrong.


----------



## Dave55123

*Wyndham Branson reviews from google*

1. Wyndham Branson reviews
2.I used google to search
3. Tug page did not come up, checked the first 10 pages

When I added Tug => Wyndham Branson Tug reviews

A few links came up, the first being my recent post of:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137793


----------



## Dave55123

*Bonnet Creek search with Google*

1. Wyndham Bonnet Creek reviews
2. with google to search
3. Tug page did not come out within the first 8 pages


----------



## coogies

*Sedona Springs Resort*

sedona springs resort: no tug results in first 8 pages

sedona springs resort reviews:
page 6 gave http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18401

sedona springs resort ratings:
page 7 gave http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18401

sedona springs:
page 3 gave http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90882

never saw the tug review page, but went their through the tub search function and checked out the resort description page - look good, has a good picture. It would be good to add that the resort has just completed a multiyear rehab of all exterior and interior elements. New paint/roofing outside, new carpets, tile, counters, paint, etc inside in all units. We haven't stayed since the work was done, but expect the quality to be top notch based on past experience.


----------



## RX8

Searched "Carlsbad Inn Review" 
No TUG links in the first 9 pages


Then Searched "Carlsbad Inn Timeshare"

1st TUG link on top of page 2 (12th link, was a Forum question).  Actual link http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147100

TUG review of the resort was found on page 9.  Actual link http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=3c15ee0b-5019-4f04-b8fa-a6ec8e47d042

Eight pictures listed in TUG.  The last three pictures could not be displayed in the thumbnail but would appear if you click then directly.


----------



## chowdahead

*Yahoo Search*

Yahoo Search for Southcape Resort Reviews
Tug was the 9th link down but led me to a forum on the resort. 

Yahoo Search for Southcape Resort Tug Reviews
Tug was the 2nd link but again led me to a different forum on the resort.

I did not see a Tug Reviews link in 10 pages.


----------



## TUGBrian

thank you thank you...just finished all the emails sent and credited accounts.

two items to note.

1. please ensure you arent duplicating a resort already done above.

2. please check the entire review and let me know if its missing items, or items that can be updated.

things ive been noticing are like:

a. resort url missing or just going to the default page ie http://marriott.com vs the actual resort page...let me know so i can update.

b. no email address for the resort

c. nothing listed in the TUG description  (ie only ii or rci description)

all these id like to update and or add if missing, so please let me know!


----------



## mm251

*Marriott Ko Olina Review*

My search for "Marriott Ko Olina Review"  on Google displayed on page 6:
 "May 27, 2011 ... Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club. (MKO). Write Review Of This Resort · Topics about this resort on TUG. TUG TOP 30 Premier...."
Searched to page 9.  

Mike


----------



## TUGBrian

quick way to actually find the review is to add "tug2.com" to the end of the string if you dont find it by typing in the resort name only

ie Wyndham ocean walk tug2.com  

this should instantly bring up the actual review page at the top of the list for you to find it.


----------



## Quimby4

BING:

Marriott Newport Coast Villas Reviews

Page 2, 3rd from top.

Link took me directly to the TUG review.
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&ResortGUID=6295A336-C886-4308-891B-A09A18BCC949


----------



## LisaRex

1. *Marriott Monarch*

2. 
Page 4, 9th entry

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...=40&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com

3. Review was page 16, midway down
http://tug2.com/rnr/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=1212e3b6-210b-4f61-aacc-990a2d9716b1

4. Marriott Monarch is an ocean front resort. I don't know why the picture is of its interior gardens vs. the glorious ocean view.


----------



## sfwilshire

*My searches*

Google: Tristram's Landing reviews

TUG post on page 4 from US-Eastern

Review link not found in first 8 pages



Google: Tybrisa reviews

TUG post on page 4 from US-Eastern

Review link not found in first 8 pages



Google: Disney Villas at Wilderness Lodge reviews

No TUG links in first 8 pages



Google: Bay Lake Tower Reviews

No TUG links in first 8 pages




Sheila


----------



## Weimaraner

1. what is the search term you used (this will likely be the resort name itself, but be creative sometimes)
Marriott Aruba Surf Club reviews

2. what position was the first TUG link in the search results (and what the link was)
page 9 
Aruba Surf CLub Map? http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57852

3. if the first TUG link was NOT the resort review page, please let me know what position the TUG review page for that resort was.
Got to 41 pages and still no TUG resort review page.

4. while you are on the resort review page itself for that resort, please let me know if the default picture is missing/old/terrible/etc. and if the resort review page is missing any important information about the resort itself.
It mentions 2 bedroom units but ASC also has 3 bedrooms. Also lazy river and adult pool.


----------



## BargainTraveller

*Wyndham Onshore, Newport*

1.  GOOGLE: Wyndham onshore reviews

2.  First TUG link was on page 4, 8th down
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102389

3.  Unfortunately the Review Page was not listed on the 37 pages Google returned.

4.  Review page is good. Tons of great info. Pictures are ok.


----------



## Chrisky

*Mont Tremblant Intrawest TUG reviews*

In Google typed the above.
page 1 was this http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum18/HTML/000286.html
page 1 was http://www.tug2.net/advice/ClubIntrawestInfo.htm - old 2008
page 4 was http://tug2.com/rnr/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=9.  The description etc was good. There could be a mention that in the village there is a market/grocery store that has a small but varied selection of food, bread,fruit, wines  as well as frozen foods for dinners. Their e-mail address is tremblantconcierge@clubintrawest.com


----------



## rapmarks

rapmarks said:


> _googled Burlinton Bay Lakehomes @superior shores and never saw the TUG page, did only the first three pages of the google sites. no reviewws on TUG and no information, including no phone number, anywhere. i filfled out the contact us sheet and it results in an endless loop._
> 
> credit given -B


 
I am there now and plan to write the first review.  it is beautiful, I already put in a search for next year.


----------



## D2-S3

*search engine*

Googled:

1.  Hyatt Pinon pointe
2.  Third page, fifth down, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1353713.  
3.  Went through fifteen pages and did not find link to TUG review page.
4.  Links do not reflect recent renovations (ongoing) and appearance of recently built units.



TUGBrian said:


> Just adding another way to extend your membership for free here (and help make TUG better in the process).
> 
> You can already get free extensions if you refer other members, or write reviews...now you can extend your membership for free yet another way!
> 
> What I would like, is for you to use your favorite search engine (google preferred, but the more the merrier) and search for a timeshare resort of your choice.
> 
> In doing so I would like to know the following:
> 
> 1. what is the search term you used (this will likely be the resort name itself, but be creative sometimes)
> 
> 2. what position was the first TUG link in the search results (and what the link was)
> 
> 3. if the first TUG link was NOT the resort review page, please let me know what position the TUG review page for that resort was.
> 
> 4. while you are on the resort review page itself for that resort, please let me know if the default picture is missing/old/terrible/etc.  and if the resort review page is missing any important information about the resort itself.
> 
> Each one of these completed will earn you a 2month extension on your membership.
> 
> Help make the TUG community better, and remain a member forever for free!
> 
> results are welcome in this thread, or you can email them to me at TUG@TUG2.NET


----------



## Arb

*Where can we see our expiration date on our TUG membership?*

I've looked on the User CP, but I cannot find any info on my TUG membership dates.


----------



## HtownRose

1. what is the search term you used (this will likely be the resort name itself, but be creative sometimes)   searched google for:  "Wyndham Branson at The Meadows"

2. what position was the first TUG link in the search results (and what the link was)  3rd page, 6th from the top:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137027

3. if the first TUG link was NOT the resort review page, please let me know what position the TUG review page for that resort was.   Went through 20 pages but no TUG resort review.

4. while you are on the resort review page itself for that resort, please let me know if the default picture is missing/old/terrible/etc. and if the resort review page is missing any important information about the resort itself.

Thanks for this opportunity to extend my membership!


----------



## Pens_Fan

*Marriott Ocean Watch*



TUGBrian said:


> Just adding another way to extend your membership for free here (and help make TUG better in the process).
> 
> You can already get free extensions if you refer other members, or write reviews...now you can extend your membership for free yet another way!
> 
> What I would like, is for you to use your favorite search engine (google preferred, but the more the merrier) and search for a timeshare resort of your choice.
> 
> In doing so I would like to know the following:
> 
> 1. what is the search term you used (this will likely be the resort name itself, but be creative sometimes): Marriott Ocean Watch
> 
> 2. what position was the first TUG link in the search results (and what the link was) Third page, third link (http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128363)
> 
> 3. if the first TUG link was NOT the resort review page, please let me know what position the TUG review page for that resort was. Not in the first 10 pages.
> 
> 4. while you are on the resort review page itself for that resort, please let me know if the default picture is missing/old/terrible/etc.  and if the resort review page is missing any important information about the resort itself.



Found several links to TUG using both Marriott Ocean Watch and Marriott Ocean Watch reviews, but not the official TUG review.


----------



## pkyorkbeach

InnSeasons The Falls used Google, went through pages one to ten.  There was no TUG links.  Trip Advisor was there, another TS website, the InnSeason The Falls resort page etc....


----------



## pkyorkbeach

Star Island Kissimmee Florida, Google search...Finally found TUG Star Island on page TEN....


----------



## musical2

"Marriott Ko Olina" got me http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148249 on Page 6 number 5.


----------



## musical2

"DVC Old Key West" got me http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130395 on page 4 number 8.


----------



## TUGBrian

please note the full requirements to get the 2 month extensions!


----------



## myoakley

Out of curiosity, I redid my search with Google, and today, the results are different:

MARRIOTT KAUAI BEACH CLUB
The first TUG link appears as the 10th (last) link on page 2.  (www.tugbbs.com>...>Marriott Resort System-Cashed)   It is the same posting asking about assessments.

MARRIOTT KAUAI BEACH CLUB REVIEWS
The first TUG listing appears on page 4 (in 6th place).  There is no picture and it is a review posted on 7/20/09 from someone who had just visited.  It is followed by several other postings commenting on the OP's review. (www.tugbbs.com>...> Marriott Restor System - Cashed - Block all www.tugbbs.com results)
The "official" TUG review w/picture (tug.2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGuid...-Cashed-
Similar) appears on page 4, in 9th position, i.e., 3 listings further down.  The review is accurate, but could use a better picture.


----------

